# Afro Hair Care??



## DankyKidd (Jun 30, 2015)

Any girls out there with afro hair (or super curly and dry hair)??
How do you take care of it on the road? 
I know my hair is very needy, and after a while it will dry out and start to break off.
I'm feeling like i should just shave my head and be done with it. But i don't want to if there is a cheap reasonable way to maintain its health. Anyone got any tips??


----------



## Tude (Jun 30, 2015)

hmmm I'm a blond with dry hair in the summer and thank you rain and humidty I have a big curly mess - love the people I work with compliment me on all the curls. Blasted curls!!! SCRUNCHY TIME. Darn hairz. Used to have hair down below my butt and that kept it from being curls and stuff. But I was tired of having my long hairz get caught in things - car doors, grocery doors, car windows - or the best ---- under a guy's underarm in a grocery store. Oh dear. Hot smelly day and I got to turn my head and it is stuck - and then I spy my hair under his hair underarm.  He was potent too btw.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 30, 2015)

I put walnut or olive oil on my dry flaky skin. My mom who has kinky hair grew up using and watching others use olive oil for their hair. I keep a small bottle of walnut oil on hand for my skin and use it every morning. It and oilve oil really are phenomenal for the skin, I can't imagine it would be different for hair.


----------



## Tude (Jun 30, 2015)

walnut oil sounds very interesting!


----------



## spectacular (Jun 30, 2015)

Tude said:


> walnut oil sounds very interesting!


It's a lot lighter than olive and smells really nice. Also supposedly fantastic for the skin. I'm liking it so far. I tried jojoba oil a bit ago and liked that a lot too but its expensive for my nonexistent budget. The walnut oil I bummed off a friend recently. When it runs out I'll see what's next but likely back to olive.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 30, 2015)

I shaved my head, for years and loved it.

Now I have twists.

Maybe dreads? 

Olive oil is fabulous for your hair, as well as Chamomile rinse.


----------



## Odin (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Ladies... ::woot:: Har har har... 

For a while back in the service I started to use Fish Oil capsules for my hair cuz I heard they would prevent hair loss... 

I know... I'm not that bright... 

Though I did get cravings for tartar sauce...


NOw I just don't shampoo... cold rinse and somekinda conditioner... dunno... whatever I find... and my hair is kinda full... if not with a completely perfect hairline... I'm not bald though... I still look good. too sexy... 
not gonna shave that scalp... gonna keep it till I die. 

::troll:: MY PRECIOUS>.>... 

though I don't look bad with a shaved head either huh huh... oh yea... just gotta lift again and sweat a bit in the harsh harsh desert sun. 

::cigar::



also I think bizzo knows what shes talking about... Mediterranean/Middleeastern hair care.

OKay... I'll leave now... thats probably a good idea. ::stinkyfeet::


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm a Melungeon, so being tri-racial, my hair is weird.

Good thing I'm an Apothecary. I can cook up herbal rinses with the best of them.


----------



## Durp (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not a chick but got hella kinky dry fro. Dont shave it rock that shit! You are in luck because it is super easy to keep up on the road. I keep a small jar of coconut oil for frizz control and to stave off exsessive dryness. every few days if I don't have a way of washing my hair with water, I use a baking soda coco powder mix as dry shampoo. Hope this helps!


----------

